# How should I get rid of my acne?



## jaycxo (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm 20 years old and for the past 4 months I've been getting acne. I used to only get a small pimple once in a while but now i get about 3 or 4 at a time, mainly on my chin. I've tried different face washes, I've tried the apple cider vinegar remedy, I've tried applying benzoyl peroxide...nothing works. I'm thinking about applying lemon juice on the acne and sleeping with it but I'm not sure if that'll work. PLEASE help me out and give me any advice or home remedies you guys have. Thank you! If it matters, I have a pretty normal skin type except my chin tends to be oily sometimes.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

ooh girl. I've struggled with acne FOREVER. its half genetics and half hormones. I happen to have bad genes(in that respect) and lotsa hormones. its sooo bad around "that time of the month" basically. I started using Dermalogica pre-cleanse to get my makeup off and then I wash with Vichy's wash, idk the name. its something gel maybe. I know its green in a clear pump bottle. and it worked realllyyyyy well until now(*see, "that time of the month") and then I followed with Clean &amp; Clear salicylic acid moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh. and recently, Josie Maran argan oil(THAT worked SUPER well) but then again, we have different skin types, I have super oily skin :/


----------



## jaycxo (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! Yeah i've tried so many things and spent money on products that don't work. But yeah it does depend in the skin type and idk what type of acne you have. Mine sometimes are ingrown and sometimes they're not but never blackheads. Other than cleansing products, do you know of anything that i can do at home? And remedies? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have struggled with acne for about 15 years now. My problem is mostly hormones. Through the years I have tried many things and I have finally found a balance for my skin. I use RetinA on my face every night  as well as a night moisturizer and it is working great. I wash my face every morning and night with cetaphil then at night I exfoliate with a nuetrogena salicylic acid scrub. It took a while to see results but I finally see them and I even see some of my acne scars are disappearing. I also use an acne moisturizer in the morning as well as a toner. Once a week I rub aloe vera on my face at night. It really helps heal the acne I get. I bought an aloe vera plant for my backyard so I have a constant supply. I now get a few breakouts a month instead the constant ones I had for years. 

About a year ago I found a groupon for laser acne removal, I believe it was nd:yag. It works by oxygenating your skin and killing the acne bacteria or something like that. I did 5 treatments and my skin got a lot better with it. 

I think you have to just find what works for your skin and be patient. Don't believe the claims that a product will instantly get rid of your acne because most of the time it's just temporary or it does not work at all.


----------



## jonathansmith (Feb 1, 2013)

Whatever you do please just don't opt to use any creams or any synthetic facials that contains chemicals or any toxins.

Just go for herbal treatments like spa, DNA facials, acupuncture with massage and mud baths.


----------



## barbaramory (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello dear,

   You can apply lemon juice to treat acne. Here are some other home remedies like [SIZE=11pt]Aloe Vera juice, [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]Cucumber [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]juice, [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]Tomato [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]juice and [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]Neem juice.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] Make a paste of nutmeg (jaiphal) with unboiled milk and apply on affected area. [/SIZE]


----------



## DivyFace (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaycxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm 20 years old and for the past 4 months I've been getting acne. I used to only get a small pimple once in a while but now i get about 3 or 4 at a time, mainly on my chin. I've tried different face washes, I've tried the apple cider vinegar remedy, I've tried applying benzoyl peroxide...nothing works. I'm thinking about applying lemon juice on the acne and sleeping with it but I'm not sure if that'll work. PLEASE help me out and give me any advice or home remedies you guys have. Thank you! If it matters, I have a pretty normal skin type except my chin tends to be oily sometimes.


 I used to get acne on my chin - my dad's a naturopathic doctor and he suggested that it's the first sign of your hormones being just a bit off. He gave me some vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid) and they were gone in a week. Of course you should see your doctor/natural-medicine doctor before taking anything. 

Also has there been a sudden change in your diet? Have you been eating more dairy? More processed foods? All of this can contribute to a sudden localized out-break when you're not used to one. 

I also keep this up in my bathroom to let my skin keep tabs on the rest of my body - might help:


----------



## Annie65 (Mar 29, 2013)

I use a product called Anti Blemish Facial Wash. It's made by Belli skin care.  I don't know if you can actually cure acne, but this wash definitely made my skin look better, feel great.


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Apr 1, 2013)

I would suggest visiting a Dermatologist if you haven't already. Sometimes, all of the home remedies in the world won't help until you get your acne under control. Something that has helped me in addition to the topical medications I was prescribed was using the Clarisonic Acne System Brush (I developed pretty bad Adult Acne...never had acne in my teens. My acne got to the point that it not only visually annoyed me but it was painful). I was skeptical about it at first, but my acne had gotten to the point that medication wasn't clearing it (although the meds were significantly  reducing my acne). I took the plunge and decided to try it out and within a few weeks my skin was better than it had been in at least 2 years! I only use mine once a day. I wasn't sure if the improvement was really related to adding the Clarisonic system to my routine, but without fail I notice breakouts starting again if I stop using it for several days. I believe it helps my skin better absorb the topical Rx. It's a bit pricey for the system, but it was well worth it for me. The 90 day return policy is also great because it gives you enough time to get through the purging period and really see if it works for you without feeling like you wasted your money if it doesn't. 

As far as regular skincare...if you wear makeup a lot I would definitely recommend a product like Dermalogica's Pre-Cleanse to make sure your regular cleanser gets ALL of your makeup off. That is pricey too, but a little goes a long way and your skin will thank you for it!


----------



## Tamsi (Apr 22, 2013)

First of all, DivyFace, that picture is really useful, never seen that.

Do you use birth control? This worked for a few of my friends (most wanted to use it anyway, but one specifically started it because her doctor advised her to after nothing else had worked.)  it seems that if it's just something that's started recently it could be linked to hormones. That would fit in with DivyFace's picture too if it's mainly around your chin.


----------



## Spadeqt (Apr 24, 2013)

Try some extra Vitamin B. 

My boyfriend had horrible acne on his back. We tried everything we could to get rid of it. One wise woman told me to have him start taking extra B vitamins. He did and now it's so much better. He hardly breaks out, and the spots we thought were scars are clearing up as well.


----------



## Annie65 (Apr 29, 2013)

My oldest daughter suffers from really bad acne.  She is seeing a dermatologist who has put her on every know antibiotic, lotions and creams.  Right now we have her using Belli skin care's Anti Blemish Facial Wash and so far it has been working really well for her.  It doesn't cure acne, but it definitely helps keep more breakouts from happening.  It's safe to use, has no chemicals that are harmful and it's not tested on animals, which is a big plus for us!

Give it a try, see if it helps you.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 30, 2013)

1) Use a product with benzoyl peroxide, which helps kill bacteria.

2) Try to wash your daily twice one time with cleanser and other time with only warm water. Try to keep your face clean during day time.

check this link for more home remedies http://www.crunchybetty.com/9-pretty-simple-pimple-home-remedies


----------



## AydrielleP (May 7, 2013)

try putting toothpaste on any zits before bed! always works for me, and a good idea if you don't want something costly and at home.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 7, 2013)

Pure Tea tree oil is awesome. Toothpaste not gel is good for taking redness and swelling down. Hemorrhoid cream is good for redness and swelling too.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 8, 2013)

You can use lemon its the best treatment to do at night for acne and oily skin type. Please note don't apply lemon juice during day light, it makes your skin photosensitive and may cause damage to your skin.


----------



## stellagreen (May 9, 2013)

Hey,

All are sharing good info about how to remove acne and thank you so much for sharing an keep sharing again ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Petie (May 10, 2013)

Hey there,

When I was struggling with acne.. I've tried Proactiv, Neutro, and Clear.. No luck.. and doctor prescribed just dried me out so bad it hurt my face. The thing I liked and used was Clear Advantage Clarifying Set. Arbonne is known to be "Safe. Pure. Beneficial." I recommend trying something without harsh chemicals... If you don't like the product I tried.. return it within 45 days and you'll get a refund. I refunded the old guy cologne because it smelled bad on me, but smelled amazing on my friend's husband lol... ANYHOW.. I still take vitamins for good measure because I don't want a reoccurence  of my acne days.. now I just use the face wash line.
 

Hope this helped you!


----------



## Louise Talbot (May 10, 2013)

Hello there,

Sorry to hear about your acne troubles. Acne occurs when oil glands in the skin go into overproduction mode blocking your oil ducts and causes pimples, blackheads and whiteheads.  Sometimes you can even get skin lesions called cysts.  Some solutions are: Revolutionary Palomar IPL technology which you use to reduce redness and inflammation caused by acne. It dries up sebaceous glands to stop future breakouts and controls oily shine. It works by using IPL treatments that is a high intense light source to destroy the bacteria in acne quickly and easily.  There are no side effects, no recovery time, no pain.


----------



## stellagreen (May 14, 2013)

Hey i also now facing this problem please reply on my topic on this i want to get rid of from this issue


----------



## Evlin (May 14, 2013)

You can use Aloe Vera.


----------



## juliadsouza (May 20, 2013)

Hey stella,

Its my pleasure and i am happy to share that , ya proactive is good choice...reply after proactive treatment....


----------



## missdelirium (May 20, 2013)

IÂ´m both sad, and a bit happy, well not happy in that matter, but....relieved(?) - IÂ´m not the only one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
IÂ´ve had these problems too, like, FOREVER... and no matter what I do, it wonÂ´t get any better.
Believe me when I say I have tried it all..

The only thing I havenÂ´t done is laser, acid cleanse (or whatever) or this extremely heavy Roaccutane medicine.
TheyÂ´re all expensive, and IÂ´ve heard way too much negative stories about it not helped and yeah, simply making me not wanting to spend that much money (and suffering) as I donÂ´t believe itÂ´s gonna help:S

The ONLY thing that CAN help me reduce my acne is TWO things, it is a cream and a gel wash called BASIRON, I donÂ´t know if it is a Norwegian brand, but I think it is called simply Benzoyl Peroxide in for example the states or uk(?)

It makes my skin very dry sometimes, and it is recommended using a moisturizing cream. I will consequently not do this as it is most likely to make my skin break out again. IÂ´d rather have my skin a little dry and sore for a week until the acne is gone.

The other thing that helps me, is not something that will make the acne go away, but self-tan (not one that makes your skin beak out) or simply get a tan, it will camouflage your acne and make your skin tone look more even (if you like me, suffer from that as well) The sun (or tanning beds) can even help dry out your acne! This is very individual tho I guess..





I have tried almost anything, and if I use this wash and cream for about a week or so, it will go away!
And apply it to you entire face (not eyes ofc), not only on your acne, because the acne and all the bacterias are not only there, it will appear anywhere

I canÂ´t say this enough, try it! I have tried so much, I didnÂ´t even like this in the beginning, because I didnÂ´t see any immediate changes, but use it for a good 1-2 weeks and youÂ´re most likely to see a difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should upload a before and after pic, but IÂ´m not sure I have the confidence showing off my bare skin, and right now my skin is not very bad, but not very good either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And ofc, the most obvious thing, a good cleansing routine is a must, and if youÂ´re good at cleansing your skin - donÂ´t believe those people not suffering from acne telling you "it is because you wear too much makeup"
Do anyone else get this too? It annoys me so much!

Well, hope this can help! 
xx


----------



## ThinkPinkMK (May 20, 2013)

Actually the lemons work! They helped a friend I had!!


----------

